# THANKS Tex Gal and (Tex Guy!)



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I just emailed the copies of the Dosing Guide purchased at the meeting. If you didn't get yours, maybe I don't have your current e-mail address or maybe I lost track.

If you don't want to purchase a Dosing Guide but want to donate to Wilma's The Cause, just go to:

http://www.wilmasthecause.org

and hit her paypal button. Remember to put a note about the DFWAPC in the notes section of the paypal site. There's no "credit" for the club to be had except deep satisfaction of doing some good in the world, but it never hurts for her to keep track of her marketing efforts.

Many, many thanks to Tex Gal and hubby for hosting. Such fabulous food! Now that we know where you live, we won't be strangers! In fact we may just move in.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had such fun meeting everyone! :tea: Thanks for coming out to this neck of the woods. We had a great time. I'm sure I won't remember half of eveyone's names, but I will remember your faces. Next time - name tags please!...

Cheryl, loved your talk about fertilizing. I think you covered most to the bases.  (Gotta do a water change!!) Your power point will help me remember it! Thanks for putting in all the time that you do in organizing, emailing, etc. I appreciate it.

Niko, hope you got to get some rest on the way home! The lights look great. I look forward to seeing them lit up on my tank. So sorry :sorry: that we had things in the way of mounting them on the back. I can just imagine how things will take off when I get the proper light in there. You are amazing in what you can do! It really is going to be top notch! What a sleek thin design!

I have one complaint! You guys left me with your give-aways! LOL (I'm not sure that I didn't end up with more than I started with!) I think I'll do a ROAK on behalf of the club!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Me too. I want to thank Tex Gal and her husband for a great meal and for hosting a club meeting not far from home. You have some great tanks, plants and fish.

Cheryl, I enjoyed the presentation on Fertilize Dosing Strategies. Since I didn't get one emailed to me, I will buy the download from Wilma plus a small donation in the Clubs name. Thanks for setting that up. I had been out to her web site and read her story prior to our meeting and think it's a great idea what she is doing and a big help to the elderly and disabled people to have a hobby they otherwise could never afford to help cheer them up. Nothing like pets, even wet ones, to add a smile to your face.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

CrownMan said:


> Me too. I want to thank Tex Gal and her husband for a great meal and for hosting a club meeting not far from home. You have some great tanks, plants and fish.
> 
> Cheryl, I enjoyed the presentation on Fertilize Dosing Strategies.


I second that!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*TexGal, you and your hubby certainly put on quite the spread!
Everything was wonderful, thank you very much for your hospitality!
I really enjoyed seeing your tanks also, they are beautiful.

Thanks again!*


----------

